
“Nth Room”: Digital Sexual Exploitation of Underage Girls in S. Korea - grliga
https://blog.naver.com/nomorenthroom/221782222359
======
grliga
other links:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/korea/comments/fn8g06/south_korean_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/korea/comments/fn8g06/south_korean_nth_room_chats_are_keeping_girls_in/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/GenderCritical/comments/fmejof/nth_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/GenderCritical/comments/fmejof/nth_room_rise_of_digital_sexual_slavery_and/)

